# Ash vs The Evil Dead Series



## ctg (Feb 13, 2015)

You might have heard rumours about Bruce taking the role of Ash once again and do a series, and that is now becoming reality very fast, as Raimi is planning to start shooting this thing in few months time.

ScifiNow has more information.







> The cast for Starz’ upcoming *Ash Vs Evil Dead* TV show has started to take shape.
> 
> Deadline reports that Ray Santiago (*Touch*, *Suburban Gothic*) and Dana DeLorenzo (*A Very Harold And Kumar Christmas*) will join Bruce Campbell in fighting the Deadite hordes in the 10 episode series from Campbell, Sam Raimi and Rob Tapert.
> 
> Campbell will reprise his role as Ash, described as the “aging lothario and chainsaw-handed monster hunter who has spent the last 30 years avoiding responsibility, maturity and the terrors of the Evil Dead. When a Deadite plague threatens to destroy all of mankind, Ash is finally forced to face his demons – personal and literal.”


 http://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/ash-vs-evil-dead-tv-series-casting-confirmed-and-new-details/

Question in my mind is: Is this going to challenge The Walking Dead on viewership ratings?


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 23, 2015)

Three words: yes, yes, YES!

Saw the trailer of this today.







I have very fond memories of the Evil Dead movies. This looks very entertaining. It's a different beast to The Walking Dead with different target audiences. I suspect this show will be more a cult following than the broad audience Walking Dead gets.

But I love that Starz are doing it. That means they won't ruin it with censoring. Stars is up there with HBO in regards to gratuitous content.


----------



## ctg (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought this thread was disappeared for a reason, when it wasn't visible even on its creation day.  I'm surprised.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 24, 2015)

I hope they can bring it back after the ghastly recent movie. Evil Dead has a real sense of humour, without it it's just another goreFest.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 24, 2015)

The problem with the recent reboot movie was that it was trying to be all serious like. They'd given up on that the first time around for a good reason: it works better as a comedy. It was also Bruce Campbell as Ash Williams who made the show what it was, his unique style of humour and acting.

It is without doubt a comedy this time around, and Ash is a feature character instead of just a cameo appearance during the credits.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 25, 2015)

It was Raimi, and it was the combination of humor/horror that made it great. It's a fine line, and the last movie was pure rubbish in comparison.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 25, 2015)

Let's not forget that Sam Raimi was still involved in the latest movie as a producer, he helped make it...

Maybe it's just me who doesn't think much of Raimi, I don't know... but as far as I'm concerned, Raimi isn't all that good... He occasionally gets it right, but most of his stuff has been rather sub average. His Spiderman movies were pretty weak, his original TV show productions (Hercules and Xena) were very trashy (although I'll admit that for some reason people outside of NZ still watched them regularly -- I guess it was just a Kiwi thing to hate on them.). And let's not forget he produced the horrific Legend of the Seeker.

The silliness of the first Evil Dead movies wasn't intentional. Raimi had originally wanted them to be serious. Here's what Bruce Campbell had to say on the matter:



> *Boston.com: The original “Evil Dead” is a pretty gruesome horror flick, but many of the over-the-top scenes come across as being humorous. Does the film function, in some ways, more as a comedy than a scary movie?*
> 
> *Campbell:* You’re completely wrong about that. It’s not a comedy at all. It was never intended to be a comedy. What you have is very extreme situations that will make people laugh. Somebody gets stabbed in the Achilles with a pencil and blood comes gushing out—some people are going to laugh. The dialogue is all straight, it’s delivered straight, which is why the remake was done serious as well. The original “Evil Dead” has very hokey dialogue delivered by very inexperienced actors. You’re going to get some comedy out of that potentially, but there are also some good horrific moments.
> 
> The pundits have made it into a comedy, and they’re so wrong. When some of the reviews for the “Evil Dead” remake in 2013 were like, “This movie has no comedy like the original,” it’s like, what are you talking about? A woman got raped by a f-----g tree in the original. To me, that’s not funny.


Source: http://www.boston.com/entertainment...y-you-think/UXYI3qkIzJswTb54rKIeLP/story.html


Obviously Bruce Campbell does humour better than serious, but trying to credit his natural comedic talent to Raimi is blasphemy imo. I very much doubt the humour we see in Army of Darkness would be the same without Bruce Campbell.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay, so Sam was worked around, and three good movies were made, with a specific style and sense of humour that really worked. It's a fine line that makes the Evil Dead series watchable. Very easy to turn into slashola mindless crud, like the remake was. I started fast-forwarding that one and even that was dull. Gore's a bore unless it's done with a razor wit. (!) and somehow they pulled it off.
 yer right, it is Bruce makes it work. The first ED was not funny at all. It didn't catch on, I didn't even watch it because it looked like standard crud. It still isn't funny. But then it took off with Bruce's performance in ED2.
 It's only 'funny' in relation to the endless rubbish out there, but that's an awful lot of bloody rubbish. *


----------



## ctg (Aug 20, 2015)

Hail to the King!


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 20, 2015)

ctg said:


> Hail to the King!


 

GROOVY!!!

Quite looking forward to watching this when it eventually arrives on UK shores! But only because of Bruce. Hope he can carry a TV show past a first season.


----------



## ctg (Aug 20, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> But only because of Bruce



It's not just because of Bruce but because Raimi's in it as well. Plus it's the infamous Evil Dead made as a series that makes this so much more interesting then some other recent shows, which I don't want to mention. I too hope it'll be seen in the tellie, but at the same time I'm afraid it's not going to make it because of its content. The people who censor things just don't understand the grim humour that went into making the movies so bloody good.


----------



## Idoru (Aug 22, 2015)

Despite the fact I love Bruce Campbell (and actually the whole Renaissance company), I think I'm most excited by the fact that Lucy Lawless is going to be in this.


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 22, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Despite the fact I love Bruce Campbell (and actually the whole Renaissance company), I think I'm most excited by the fact that* Lucy Lawless* is going to be in this.



Loved Lucy in Spartacus, and of course, Xena. And she can definitely kiss all sorts of ass!

Bruce & Lucy  = perfect cocktail for drama, horror, suspense, comedy and a bit of hanky panky no doubt!


----------



## ctg (Aug 22, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> a bit of hanky panky no doubt!



You know that sort of activity leads to early death in horror series. It's really not something you would want to do around evil dead anyways.


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## ctg (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ctg (Oct 29, 2015)

> Groovy news, this. Before season 1 of _Ash Vs. Evil Dead_ has even begun its televised run, its home network Starz has decided to green-light a second season.
> 
> “One season isn’t enough to satisfy the fans’ two decade-long appetite for more Ash,” said Starz big cheese Carmi Zlotnik. “The early fan and press support, along with the international broadcaster demand for more story have made it clear that the adventures of Ash Williams can’t end with season one.”
> 
> ...


 http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ash-vs-evil-dead/37544/ash-vs-evil-dead-renewed-for-second-season


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 1, 2015)

just seen e1 and really enjoyed it... jokey and gory it's more Army of Darkness than full on horror. Curious to see where this goes


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2015)

The broomsticks,chainsaws and those nasty evil dead are back  !    I saw the premier and I absolutely loved it. This one is going to be one hell of a fun ride.


----------



## ctg (Nov 1, 2015)

It still makes me wonder why they banned the movies in first place. Never mind, I loved seeing old Bruce still kicking the ass and stealing hearts, but as a series I hope Raimi aims to go deeper than what he ever were able to do with the movies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2015)

ctg said:


> It still makes me wonder why they banned the movies in first place. Never mind, I loved seeing old Bruce still kicking the ass and stealing hearts, but as a series I hope Raimi aims to go deeper than what he ever were able to do with the movies.




The first two films were considered too gory for their time. I like Army of Darkness the most because it's hilariously funny and it's adventure film.

I think Each episode is a half hour , so not much they can do with the whole going deep thing. But who knows the show may find a wasy to do just that.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 2, 2015)

First episode was raunchy, bloody and very funny. Should be fun.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 2, 2015)

Loved the first episode - haven't laughed so much in ages.  Groovy!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 2, 2015)

Bugg said:


> Loved the first episode - haven't laughed so much in ages.  Groovy!



They definitely recaptured what we all liked about the films.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 2, 2015)

Well it's a comedy series, other'n the 1st movie. I mean - A Farewell To Arms... at that moment we knew.
And it's a SF time looper, wattayawant?


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 2, 2015)

Watched all the movies again (recorded on DVR and watched on different days) then watched the first run of the series. Pretty awesome! Looking forward to future episodes. 

This was banned at one time? Had no idea.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 2, 2015)

Holy COW... I have the 1st episode, cued up and ready for tonight. Turn down the lights, make popcorn, load shotguns.... really, a TV show that could actually be good. Full report/review tomorrow of corset.... Gruuuuvy.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, just saw this. It's good to catch up with Ash again and I hope this keeps going the way it started. But better. Don't mean to be a downer but this sort of premise could get very old very quickly if the writing isn't up to scratch. As movies, fine. As a tv show? Hmm. I'll wait and see. A hope it keeps hitting the mark.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 3, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> They definitely recaptured what we all liked about the films.



Yeah!  It helped to have Sam Raimi at the helm, of course.  As Droflet says, it'll be interesting to see if they can maintain the standard.

I wonder if we can look forward to any Autolycus/Xena in-jokes if and when Bruce Campbell and Lucy Lawless appear together


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 3, 2015)

Bugg said:


> Yeah!  It helped to have Sam Raimi at the helm, of course.  As Droflet says, it'll be interesting to see if they can maintain the standard.
> 
> I wonder if we can look forward to any Autolycus/Xena in-jokes if and when Bruce Campbell and Lucy Lawless appear together




I would laugh if they had Kevin Sobo and Michael Hurst do a cameo.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this will have been a lot of fun, (not that I've seen it of course). The mix of humour, action and effects looks to be just about right. I just love the bit with the corset at the start and the false teeth a bit later.

Already has a confirmed second series. Groovy!


----------



## ctg (Nov 3, 2015)

Tim James said:


> I just love the bit with the corset at the start and the false teeth a bit later.



Me too. The male corset shows Bruce's age pretty well, and he's not afraid of showing any of it.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 3, 2015)

Pretty wild, pretty kooky. It starts with Bruce and a Deep Purple song, and...*
I'm not used to raunchy TV shows, since I rarely watch TV, but this was kinda like the EvilDead movies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 6, 2015)

Tim James said:


> I'm pretty sure this will have been a lot of fun, (not that I've seen it of course). The mix of humour, action and effects looks to be just about right. I just love the bit with the corset at the start and the false teeth a bit later.
> 
> Already has a confirmed second series. Groovy!



Renewed already? Cool.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2015)

Saw episode 2  and it builds nicely on the premier episode.


----------



## Idoru (Nov 10, 2015)

Fingers and toes all crossed that this gets picked up in the UK ...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm dropping behind with the TV again, but just watched episode 2 and loved it.

Totally over the top ridiculous and confirms just why Bruce is a god.

How many times did people get covered in blood?

Amusing, dramatic and fun, what could be better?

Well more than 30 minutes would be a start


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Fingers and toes all crossed that this gets picked up in the UK ...



Sooner or later , it's going to end up on tv in the UK.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 3, 2015)

I've seen episode 3 and thought it was a bit of a drop off in quality compared to the first two.

That does not mean to say it was bad, just a little more predictable. It was still fun and the demon looked fantastic. It had a few great moments, particularly when Ash was handcuffed...


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm up to date on the episodes and still enjoying it, but wondering when Lucy Lawless will have something more than a series of cameo appearances.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 3, 2015)

Lucy goes nuts in episode 5.


----------



## ctg (Jan 11, 2016)

Starz CEO Chris Albrecht offers an update on the show’s second season:



> Saw the first script a couple days ago. Looks really good. Second seasons are so important for series. That’s the difference between making a movie and making a series. The cast really gelled through the first season. They appropriately got a lot of acknowledgment from the fans and press. We’re really excited. This is a series. I think it’s got the legs of a real series. The storylines and what I’ve seen on paper back that up. We’re on track for another season in 2016.


 Starz Confirms Ash vs Evil Dead Season 2 Script Is In


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 8, 2016)

Ash vs the Evil Dead​








I finally got a chance to watch the first season, thanks to a friend of mine loaning me his DVD set. It, is, AWESOME. Great horror saga. Never did I imagine that a little gore flick called the EVIL DEAD (1981) would continue to entertain for decades. It spawned sequels, video games, a musical, comics, etc. And now it has become a wild and monstrous series, with a nice sprinkling of humor (now and then).

I've been a fan of ASH (Bruce Campbell) since I first watched the original EVIL DEAD by myself in the dark on VHS.

Pardon me, I gotta go. The third season is coming and I have to see the second season right away.

Time to get more ammo, gas up the Oldsmobile and chainsaw. Oh. Can anyone translate the Necronomicon for me? I've got to end this deadite problem once and for all.

(singing) Back in the cabin, again......










Yeah. I bought this white vinyl decal. It called to me.​


----------



## Droflet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## clovis-man (Oct 8, 2016)

I once had a 1968 silver and black Olds 88. Great car. I liked it so much that I bought a 1974 Delta 88 which just happened to be the same yellow paint scheme as Ash's (His is a '73, but close enough). Great looking car, but it was a mechanical nightmare. Couldn't wait to get rid of it. Traded it in for a Toyota station wagon. That's how bad it was!

Kudos to the production team for keeping this one running!


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 18, 2016)

Much to my chagrin, I totally overlooked this series last year (and this point of fact!) Probably because I was too engrossed in GoT to notice.

However, I have found both seasons on Kodi, so will make a point of watching every episode back2back over the next 3 or 4 weeks. 

Have read the reviews both on here, IMDb and RT, and all looks very promising. So I think I'll start the balling rolling with S1E01 in a few minutes.

I need my fix of blood, gore and dark humour. Something that "The Walking Dead" doesn't always satisfy.

Bruce Campbell was born for the role of Ash!


----------



## ctg (Dec 18, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> I need my fix of blood, gore and dark humour.



That you will get enough. Plus all other references to the dark arts. Ash vs Evil Dead road will lead down to hell. Literally.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 19, 2016)

ctg said:


> That you will get enough. Plus all other references to the dark arts. Ash vs Evil Dead road will lead down to hell. Literally.



The  first episode lived up to my expectations. Good to see Ash still playing the cool, slightly cocky, slightly naive cool guy! 

Obviously the supporting characters are new to us and need a little bit of time to settle given the 30 odd minute episode format compared to a feature film. But the episode as a whole ticks a lot of boxes and has me yearning for more (which will  be later tonight hopefully!)


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 25, 2016)

well I finished Season 1 last night. Hugely impressed with most of it, but really went off the rails when one of the lead characters was killed off 6 or 7 episodes in. After that it became a bit boring really: letting gory sfx become even more gross/excessive for the lack of a coherent story.

By the end it was just a case of going through the motions: lots of shouting, copious amounts of blood, lots of staring, lots of gross violence with shotguns of chainsaws again. And the finale itself was more of a quiet relief than anything wanting me to continue watching into S2.

Bruce Campbell, is of course excellent throughout; but Lucy Lawless as Ruby was hardly all that convincing as the demonic gatekeeper and author of The Book!

I will of course tune into S2, but I just hope a better plot and the offer of some backstory for the lead characters, with less emphasis on the shock-value will make me stay to the end.

6/10


----------



## ctg (Dec 26, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> letting gory sfx become even more gross/excessive for the lack of a coherent story.



Exactly the point why this series isn't ever going to be a treat for the mass audience. They could had done so, so much more with the story. But to be honest, for Raimi and Campbell to be in this production Ash vs Evil Dead stays true to their vision of the character. As a core and horror production this show has done it very well it, but as something more than a dark comedy I'm like you. I'm hesitant to give it glowing reviews or even promote outside core horror audience.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 26, 2016)

Well I'm 3 episodes into S2 and it's more of the same in terms of all the gore and hardware, BUT it's an improvement over the last 2 or 4 episodes of S1. And I have to say the support guys in Kelly and Pablo are becoming more into the show; more so Kelly, who is incredibly funny, but also has a badass attitude that is really quite a bonus.

It does amaze me, however, how our mad-bad trio manage to get through all this manic fighting with barely a scratch! One minute they're getting thrown across rooms, slamming into walls; or being hit over the head with crowbars and covered in gallons of blood. And yet afterwards, they just walk away as if nothing had happened!

But I suppose we have to make exceptions. And if it wasn't for Campbell's magnetic charm, I would have tuned out ages ago.

Wouldn't mind drinking one of those "Pink f***'s" either, lol

Oh, and as aside, given that one of the main characters was killed in S1, why aren't the police still after Ash?


----------



## ctg (Dec 26, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> Oh, and as aside, given that one of the main characters was killed in S1, why aren't the police still after Ash?



For having a mass killer status, why isn't federal agencies studying Ash? Necronomican should be known to some special agent at the basement of FBI.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 26, 2016)

One would have thought someone in authority would have been in hot pursuit given the number of bodies strewn across S1 and S2 thus far? That and all the weird "paranormal" behaviour inside and outside of properties. 

However, my wife (who isn't a fan of the show!) questioned me earlier today, asking why I found all this "sick violence" so appealing? For example one demon comes to grief on the end of a meat slicing machine; a victim gets smashed repeatedly into a tow-bar; another victim ends up being thrown into a ceiling fan! And then there's all the disembowelments and beheadings. She asked do I have sadistic streak for wanting to watch such gross scenes?

A difficult question, and even though the simple retort would be "it's only television!" one does have to ask why we are so interested in seeing other <fictional> people suffer so appallingly!

But anyway, onward towards E5


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 27, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> And if it wasn't for Campbell's magnetic charm, I would have tuned out ages ago.



Which is why I quit early into to season 2. Bruce is fun, but I can only tolerate so much gore, blood and slime.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 27, 2016)

clovis-man said:


> Which is why I quit early into to season 2. Bruce is fun, but I can only tolerate so much gore, blood and slime.



Well I managed to get to the end of S2. Quite a few little surprises along the way too. However, I don't know if its because I've been watching every episode of both seasons back2back over the last 2 or 3 weeks, but I do feel rather jaded with OTT sfx and action sequences. Admittedly there was a slightly more rounded plot to hang onto this time round, but you had to fight through all the blood and gore to stay focused. In fact one of my favourite S2 episodes was called "Delusion", with Ash in an asylum. I enjoyed that because it was character-driven first, action and gore second. And yet on IMDb it has a relatively low rating compared to other S2 episodes (8.1 currently)

But I have to remember this is dark comedy rather than serious horror: all very tongue-in-cheek, and a certain suspension-of-disbelief is mandatory here. That said, I hope the producers don't flog this franchise to death! The ending to S2 suggested otherwise, and am now thinking this is all getting a bit silly now. Will probably make an effort when S3 comes round, but I think the magic has already left this show.

6/10


----------

